# Upcoming Hotel Visit



## questionablechar (May 3, 2016)

Hubby and I will be sharing a hotel room with another couple next month for a conference. My best friend asked me how I would feel if they decided to make love while we were in the room with the lights off. I don't have a problem with it, but it might be odd if it happens. 

Has anyone else done this? How did you handle it? Was it a turn on? Did you end up making love as well?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Will you all be in one King-sized bed?


----------



## PAPS18 (May 17, 2012)

Why can't you get your own room?? That would make the most sense to me-my wife would never consent to making love with another couple in the room with us, that much I know. But if we got our own room, she has always been more willing away from home.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Mighty strange first 2 questions.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I've done it.

Of course, I was in high school at the time.

Now that I'm all grown up, I'd probably give it a miss unless that was our kink -- having sex while watching others have it. Which it isn't.

That being said, if it did happen by random happenstance, I'd probably laugh about it.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I would be able to do this, I would either find a way to get our own room or cancel the conference. It would just be way too awkward.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Why are you sharing a room? If finances are so tight that you can't each get a room, I would probably skip the conference. It would just be too awkward. I can't even imagine the bathroom/showering scenarios... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fitnessfan (Nov 18, 2014)

Idk so you just lay there quiet listening to them and if it turns you on then what? That would be a bit awkward for me and I find it odd that she asked you that. I can see if it just happened unplanned but planning ahead of time to have sex with others in the room?


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

questionablechar said:


> Hubby and I will be sharing a hotel room with another couple next month for a conference. My best friend asked me how I would feel if they decided to make love while we were in the room with the lights off. I don't have a problem with it, but it might be odd if it happens.
> 
> Has anyone else done this? How did you handle it? Was it a turn on? Did you end up making love as well?


My two cents...

The only thing weirder than married couples sharing a hotel room is your friend's question. 

Maybe she is trying to bait you in to a foursome.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hopefully it will be over in 2 minutes and you can get back to sleep.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

wow she is entirely inappropriate to ask that. Cant they do without sex for 1 or 2 nights??? There is NO way that I would say yes to her request, mind you there is NO way that I would share a room with another couple anyway.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Get your own room... unless your still in HS or college. 

Adult couples don't share hotel rooms...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Some hotels can easily cost $400/night. One thing the horny couple can do is offer to buy the other couple a few drinks in the hotel bar. OP and husband go the bar for about an hour and that gives the best friend and H time to do their thing. 

If it is multi-night stay, they two couples can agree ahead of time to give each other an hour privacy in the room.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

i'd tell them yeah, i'd be uncomfortable. we're going to dinner at 6, back at 7:30. have your business done by then.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

My wife and I shared a hotel room with another couple when we were much younger. The guy told me the next morning that he and his wife fooled around that night, but I slept through it, of course. I've slept through a hurricane, literally.

My wife and I thought it was funny. But it's not something I'd want to be awake for, I suspect I'd be a little weirded out.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Like my gramma always used to say, "Orgies don't just start by themselves."


I like some of the practical responses above, but I think this is all about the thrill of doing something unusual. I'm sure they could go without sex for a night, or wait until they have the room by themselves, but that's not really the point.

And if you aren't comfortable, would suggest just saying so!


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

I would probably start laughing. Give them some time alone whole you are out on the town. 

The unsaid message, I presume, is they are interested in swapping or something.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Maybe OP will tell us the reason for sharing room and which person suggested it.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

questionablechar said:


> Hubby and I will be sharing a hotel room with another couple next month for a conference. My best friend asked me how I would feel if they decided to make love while we were in the room with the lights off. I don't have a problem with it, but it might be odd if it happens.
> 
> Has anyone else done this? How did you handle it? Was it a turn on? Did you end up making love as well?


Even in coed college dormitories where there is lots of gratuitous sex taking place, no one is going to casually allow another couple to watch. Otherwise it comes across like this:

"The Mad Real World" Pt. 2- - Video Clip | Comedy Central

If you have never seen this skit from the Dave Chappelle show, you should really watch it!

Badsanta


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Just get your own room....

I spend a huge portion of my life in hotel rooms (thank G-D my wife is with me most of the time)....unless it's a GIANT suite with multiple rooms...you won't like this AT ALL


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

It really is just a pretty tame exhibitionist variant, especially with the lights off.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, I don't see it being a big problem. If you're interested in it talk to her, lay out the ground rules, and have fun.

I can't say it's something I wouldn't consider doing.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

You've got some pretty specific fantasies you're trying to work out here on TAM.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd be too inclined to make an inappropriate comment at the wrong moment.


"Honey---do you smell that?"


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

nice777guy said:


> Like my gramma always used to say, "Orgies don't just start by themselves."!


I think I may have dated her. Did she hold her can on the right or the left side?



Fozzy said:


> I'd be too inclined to make an inappropriate comment at the wrong moment.
> 
> 
> "Honey---do you smell that?"


Or "He came rather quickly, didn't he? I would have gone another 10 minutes easy"


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

blueinbr said:


> OP and husband go the bar for about an hour and that gives the best friend and H time to do their thing.


Yep, that too easy to work around. Something's a little


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

How about "I think this place has bed bugs!"


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Sorry @questionablechar but it looks like the couple you are staying with got a little too excited and never made it out of the parking lot...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I bet it is an Amway conference, they all love to cheer each other on.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

"Honey quick fetch me a new adult diaper from the dresser over there, this one is full"


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

I would tell them unless you want to see/hear US having sex then don't share the room with my wife and I. because quite honestly we don't care who is there, if the mood hits we will do it. it is a natural act in bed, and for us is a near nightly thing anyway. Most all our friends know this, and honestly the only ones of our close friends that we would even consider splitting a room with have already been there when we had sex.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Would be a he!! of a prank to play to a super LD or ZD partner


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Like my gramma always used to say, "Orgies don't just start by themselves."


You must have had a very interesting grandmother.


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

I agree, I wouldn't want to share a room with a married couple either, getting ready in the morning could be awkward. I also think they might be testing the waters for a 4some.

Having said that, I had a good friend and his wife ended up sharing a room with another couple for a week kind of by accident. They set ground rules and did have sex, but not with each other in the room.
He said they laughed about it and had a good time. Mornings were interesting he said, but they made it work.


----------



## questionablechar (May 3, 2016)

Hubby and I are inclined to think they are resting the waters. However, the idea of a foursome is of interest to us. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## questionablechar (May 3, 2016)

SecondTime'Round said:


> You've got some pretty specific fantasies you're trying to work out here on TAM.


Oh do tell! Lol


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

questionablechar said:


> Hubby and I are inclined to think they are resting the waters. However, the idea of a foursome is of interest to us.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I often have threesomes with me, myself, and I! The idea of my wife joining in on that for a foursome often intrigues me, but myself and I can be a bit selfish and just want me all to myself while I watches it all happen between me and myself. 

:grin2:

What about you?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

questionablechar said:


> Hubby and I are inclined to think they are resting the waters. However, the idea of a foursome is of interest to us.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


"is" of interest?

Just making sure you didn't leave a word out...


----------



## questionablechar (May 3, 2016)

Oops. I did not mean to say that. Please insert the word not of interest. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

questionablechar said:


> Oops. I did not mean to say that. Please insert the word not of interest.


Too bad. We were looking forward to the update after you got back from the trip. :wink2:


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

blueinbr said:


> Too bad. We were looking forward to the update after you got back from the trip. :wink2:


LOL....totally!!


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

questionablechar said:


> Oops. I did not mean to say that. Please insert the word not of interest.


I think that was a Freudian slip. Search your feelings. You know you want the foursome, don't you?


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds like the other couple gets off on being 'watched'.

Question is are you game or not?


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

questionablechar said:


> Oops. I did not mean to say that. Please insert the word not of interest.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


First let me get my mind out of the gutter.


----------

